# does anyone's uber lyft 1099s show up in IRS transcripts?



## WWF (Aug 15, 2016)

https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript

above is the site where you can check what got reported to the IRS

hopefully some of you are able to get registered or are registered already because it can be very tricky if you don't have all of the information handy in order to get through

Anyways i checked for my 2016 transcripts today on the site and nothing shows up for uber and lyft

I realize items sometimes do not show up in transcripts till later on in the year

How about for those who drove in 2015 or before? Do your uber lyft 1099s show up in your transcripts?

Let me know if any of you have uber lyft transcripts that show up for 2016

Thank you


----------

